# chug bitch /want to breed her.



## screwy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all i have a chug bitch she is coming up 2 years old. she looks more chihuahua ,and she is brill, would like to breed her and get puppies to look more pug . should i breed her with a pug or chug ???????.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

None imo....Why Do you want to? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LEAVE Breeding to folk who know whats what....for the sake the poor Dogs in your Dogs position. ( Thats if this is serious of course )


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Here we go again


yep: 1st ever post too.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Surely not?!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> yep: 1st ever post too.


What a surprise :nonod:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Whats the betting there will be around 20 + replie's before o/p comes back ( if they do)


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

What if they really think this is a good idea?  but, and I know I'm a pessimist and should be nicer to first-time posters... there name is screwy... surely trolls screw with people?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Here we go again





snoopydo said:


> Whats the betting there will be around 20 + replie's before o/p comes back ( if they do)


Yep, but we're all gonna hang about to read it!:w00t


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> What if they really think this is a good idea?  but, and I know I'm a pessimist and should be nicer to first-time posters... there name is screwy... surely trolls screw with people?


I know exactly what you mean hun ...But it's really difficult to know when this as been going on alot lately and genuine people give uplotsof time to reply /Advice and support and them realise they are on the wrong side of a Bad wind up It makes the nicest of pessimistic but you do kind of grow a inner intenna that makes you wary from the start...And think most of the ''Troll 1st posts are in the of the same type.



Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Yep, but we're all gonna hang about to read it!:w00t
> 
> Well I'm just interested to see if like others its the 1st and last post. Just to get everyone going again.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

snoopydo said:


> Well I'm just interested to see if like others its the 1st and last post. Just to get everyone going again.


I'm finding myself holding back on newbies posts until its clear what the score is................. appart from this one of course - I'm obviously feeling wicked tonight:blush:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I'm finding myself holding back on newbies posts until its clear what the score is................. appart from this one of course - I'm obviously feeling wicked tonight:blush:


Go get em Tiger


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Yippeeee lokks like more spam for my sandwich ::


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I'm finding myself holding back on newbies posts until its clear what the score is................. appart from this one of course - I'm obviously feeling wicked tonight:blush:


Must be something in the air as I am too :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> Yippeeee lokks like more spam for my sandwich ::


I had spam for my tea   ....fried up with onions, mushrooms and rice...it was lovely


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Got a question for you all ....I've got a Bunnypig I want to breed to get Babie's that look like Guinea pigs Do I mate her with another Bunnypig or a Guinea pig  I just don't know what to do :001_tt2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Go get em Tiger


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

snoopydo said:


> Got a question for you all ....I've got a Bunnypig I want to breed to get Babie's that look like Guinea pigs Do I mate her with another Bunnypig or a Guinea pig  I just don't know what to do :001_tt2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Personaly I would breed her with a hamster, then you can advertise them as " tea cup" size - get way more money that way!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Personaly I would breed her with a hamster, then you can advertise them as " tea cup" size - get way more money that way!


oh yes  I never thought of that Good Idea BUT you've got me thinking even smaller would be a mouse Then I could sell for loads as ........

Very Rare Teacup Guineamouseypiggie's £400.00 each Give um a good squish squash you may fit um in a EGGCUP .......  Anyone got a good randy stud mouse....To mate my bunnypig she's a Tart she'll mate anything with four legs 

Bella we've come up with a stunning idea here hun...:thumbup1::thumbup1:

When do we start our breeding programme


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

snoopydo said:


> oh yes  I never thought of that Good Idea BUT you've got me thinking even smaller would be a mouse Then I could sell for loads as ........
> 
> Very Rare Teacup Guineamouseypiggie's £400.00 each Give um a good squish squash you may fit um in a EGGCUP .......  Anyone got a good randy stud mouse....To mate my bunnypig she's a Tart she'll mate anything with four legs
> 
> ...


I am quite literally PSML 

Guineamouseypiggie's prices are gonna have to go up to cover the cost of my tenna lady!  

But lets be realistic here...............we can't be considered serious breeders till we have completed some vital tests..................... I'll start measuring the legs of all the randy male mice legs around here and you see the smallest size object you can squish your lovely bunnypig into!!

Super!:w00t:
I think we should be good to go in a few days!!

................anyone know the gestation period for Guineamouseypiggie's?


----------



## screwy (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all didn't mean to p you off , was just after some feedback, i have got staffs my self and have had them 43 years . I had the chug from my sister who didn't want her . And she is brill but it seems you all have heads up your backsides. By the way screwy is my nick name SO WHY TAKE THE . Cheers thanks for your feedback NOT . ALL THE BEST SCREWY...


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, 43 year old staffs??? Get the Guiness Book of Records out


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

screwy said:


> Hi all didn't mean to p you off , was just after some feedback, i have got staffs my self and have had them 43 years . I had the chug from my sister who didn't want her . And she is brill but it seems you all have heads up your backsides. By the way screwy is my nick name SO WHY TAKE THE . Cheers thanks for your feedback NOT . ALL THE BEST SCREWY...


Awe Screwy, I'm sorry I really am!:blush:

I think our reaction has more to do with all the wind up posts that have been on here over the past few weeks and not really a reflection on you!

I did genuinely think this was a wind-up - especially as it was your first post and you posted and didn't wait for answer:blush:......................I know, I know you probably have a life and we don't

I was taking the p**s at all the answers that appear on these type of posts, not yourself, but I am really sorry that I have caused you offence.

To answer you orignial question.......if it were me I would not be too keen to rush into breeding your girl. She's obviously lovely and you care about her loads so enjoy her and don't put her through the trauma of a pregnancy and birth. I won't go into all the gubbins and cost that is required if you really do decide to breed her - maybe read a few other threads on here and you'll get the idea!

Anyway I wish you well with whatever you decide to do and I appologise again that I ause you offence (I am normally quite a nice person) I just got carried away having a laugh. Sorry:blush:

But if you read the later posts - not aimed at you, just the situation - I hope you'll see they are quite funny


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

screwy said:


> Hi all didn't mean to p you off , was just after some feedback, i have got staffs my self and have had them 43 years . I had the chug from my sister who didn't want her . And she is brill but it seems you all have heads up your backsides. By the way screwy is my nick name SO WHY TAKE THE . Cheers thanks for your feedback NOT . ALL THE BEST SCREWY...


Now now, no need to SHOUT


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I did say sorry


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Awe Screwy, I'm sorry I really am!:blush:
> 
> I think our reaction has more to do with all the wind up posts that have been on here over the past few weeks and not really a reflection on you!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry too Screwy  You just have no idea what we've had in the past we have all got a brill soh though....


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> I did say sorry


And I did...like you said nothing personal just that the post was sooo like the other dodgy ones..

Sorry again Screwy


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would say 1 - 0 to the biggest billy goat gruff.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

delca1 said:


> I would say 1 - 0 to the biggest billy goat gruff.


Really?..................................................Dang, will I ever get the hang of this


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

OP: I don't know why you feel the need to breed your dog. There's enough homeless crossbreed dogs in the world without you adding to the number.

Enjoy her as a pet, she doesn't need a litter. Why do you want to breed?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> Really?..................................................Dang, will I ever get the hang of this


If not then I am in trouble.......


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Wonder who this could be..... There is someone who doesn't like the forum with a chug ......


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

To the OP - members have apologised for misreading your thread as a troll thread and I hope you can accept that. There is no call for bad language and insulting members though and those posts have either been edited or deleted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

What in the world is a chug?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

ouesi said:


> What in the world is a chug?


Urban Dictionary: chug


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think it matters whether the OP was a troll or an idiot byb. I can't see them taking any advice so wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Chug is a Chihuahua crossed with a Pug

if you wish to have a pup that looks more like a Pug...I would really just recommend buying a Pug or rescuing a Pug.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

canuckjill said:


> Chug is a Chihuahua crossed with a Pug


I was afraid of that. I guess eyeballs that stay in their sockets is just too boring for some folks.



canuckjill said:


> if you wish to have a pup that looks more like a Pug...I would really just recommend buying a Pug or rescuing a Pug.....


Well that makes entirely too much sense!


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Chug is a Chihuahua crossed with a Pug
> 
> if you wish to have a pup that looks more like a Pug...I would really just recommend buying a Pug or rescuing a Pug.....


agree 100%


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Read the first page then the last, missed the juicy bits in between but don't really give a t*ss as I think it's a wind up despite whatever the op has said and if not don't care anyway! Fed up with selfish, irresponsible people using dogs just to make money!


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

screwy said:


> Hi all i have a chug bitch she is coming up 2 years old. she looks more chihuahua ,and she is brill, would like to breed her and get puppies to look more pug . should i breed her with a pug or chug ???????.


My advice would be if you want a Pug to save up and get a Pug. They is no guarantees with breeding especially with cross breeds so why put your bitch through this ordeal.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't breed from her, in fact I wouldn't breed from any bitch pedigree or otherwise. I have great respect for breeders that do and they spend a hell of a lot of money getting to the point where the bitch is ready to breed in the first place, Health checks, conditioning so that the bitch is in the best of health and fitness to go through, what I would find a very stressful ordeal.

Firstly the tying, some of those stud dogs are big, I wouldn't fancy giving one of those a piggy back for what can take an hour sometimes, then you have to put up with the worrying while the bitch is pregnant, then when it comes to whelping it might not all go smoothly, may lose your bitch in whelp may lose all the pups. If that happens you are still left with an almighty vet bill.

I would leave it to those who know what they are doing and are prepared for all eventualities.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Seriously, we need an ethos statement on this forum-one was suggested a while back. It would demonstrate to newbies that we don't appreciate 'casual' breeding. There is no need for the trading of insults and such like when new people could simply check out a previous 'Should I breed my teacupguineamousepig thingy so I can make lots of money' type thread. 

I cannot understand why people come on here persistently asking if they should breed or feed Bakers or whatever. Simple answer, no. Go to a forum about something random where there aren't experienced breeders who health test for everything in sight if you want people to praise you and support you in your back yard breeding. Duh. :mad2:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Put my name down on the waiting list for an egg cup size Guineamouseypiggie! :lol: Seriously had me in stitches. :lol:



Shrap said:


> Wonder who this could be..... There is someone who doesn't like the forum with a chug ......


I was wondering where she went! I must have missed something.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> I was wondering where she went! I must have missed something.


I made a thread the other day about it.... which is wierd because I just went to find it and I think it's been deleted


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I myself saw what looked like a cross breed being walked along a road, obviously had pups as she had full breasts. There are enough dogs in the world.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Seriously, we need an ethos statement on this forum-one was suggested a while back. It would demonstrate to newbies that we don't appreciate 'casual' breeding. There is no need for the trading of insults and such like when new people could simply check out a previous 'Should I breed my teacupguineamousepig thingy so I can make lots of money' type thread.
> 
> I cannot understand why people come on here persistently asking if they should breed or feed Bakers or whatever. Simple answer, no. Go to a forum about something random where there aren't experienced breeders who health test for everything in sight if you want people to praise you and support you in your back yard breeding. Duh. :mad2:


Surely though this forum is open to anyone to talk about what they want to re dogs - if they were not leapt on from a great height by tbh the minority of members maybe there could be a good discussion among like minded dog owners.

As for the piggie mousey thing, it is a great shame I did not know about this yesterday. There was a very tiny new born shrewy sort of thing on the grass and my friend stuffed it back down a shrewy sort of hole but her dog got it out and ate it. If I had known it was needed for breeding I would have made a lot more effort and bottle fed it. Most bottle fed animals are smaller than normal so it would have been an ideal candidate - not much use now though because it would be better for breeding if it was not partly inside a dog and partly buried in the muck heap.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Whats the betting there will be around 20 + replie's before o/p comes back ( if they do)


Post #21 to be precise.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Surely though this forum is open to anyone to talk about what they want to re dogs - if they were not leapt on from a great height by tbh the minority of members maybe there could be a good discussion among like minded dog owners.
> 
> As for the piggie mousey thing, it is a great shame I did not know about this yesterday. There was a very tiny new born shrewy sort of thing on the grass and my friend stuffed it back down a shrewy sort of hole but her dog got it out and ate it. If I had known it was needed for breeding I would have made a lot more effort and bottle fed it. Most bottle fed animals are smaller than normal so it would have been an ideal candidate - not much use now though because it would be better for breeding if it was not partly inside a dog and partly buried in the muck heap.


I agree about the "lets not be horrible t new people" thingie - after all if you had all been horrid to me I would have left and never come back...................................you see, if you want to get rid of me, its that easy folks. But likewise I didn't come on here with my first post stating how I wanted my much beloved pet to have it off with any old fella so I could make a fast buck from her pups!....................
We could all learn a lesson and be a bit more patient and tolerent of others and I have learned my lesson. Really though I was just having a laugh about "those types of posts" as I am not really qualified to judge or condemn anyone.........................................I know nothing! I did appologise!

As for the shrew(thingie...!) he sounded perfect And you let him be eaten  Do you not realise the dangers of feeding your dog on a raw diet..................................sorry I couldn't resist:w00t:



ebonymagic said:


> Post #21 to be precise.


I recon the OP was lurking waiting to pounce!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the other's, my dog is amazing and I would have loved a litter from her however I wouldn't be willing to put her through the ordeal of a painful mating, and the risk of losing her or her pups is to high and not something I will ever want to take the risk with. She means to much to me to put her through it. I'd suggest buying a pup, it will be cheaper then raising a litter and vaccinating all the pups etc.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am a bit of an innocent about crossbreeds, but isn't it a bit risky to cross a chihuaha with a pug? I mean chihuahas are tiny, delicate little things and a pug is built like an all in wrestler.

It would have to be the pug that was the mother, wouldn't it? I wonder what shape the OP's bitch is? Chihuaha shaped or pug shaped?

Either way, it is a bad idea. The world does not need more mongrels.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Surely though this forum is open to anyone to talk about what they want to re dogs - if they were not leapt on from a great height by tbh the minority of members maybe there could be a good discussion among like minded dog owners.
> 
> Most bottle fed animals are smaller than normal so it would have been an ideal candidate - not much use now though because it would be better for breeding if it was not partly inside a dog and partly buried in the muck heap.


I agree re talk about anything but I don't agree and it seems that most forum users don't agree about random breeding. Had the OP come on with a query about health testing (regardless of breed, type, whatever) then a very different answer would have been forthcoming. As it is, two in two days appear to wan to breed for the sake of it with little thought other than profit or because their dog has a uterus. It's depressing.

I am appalled that you didn't immediately market the shrew thing as a miniteacupnewmusthavefashionitemhandbagdog. What is _wrong_ with you?!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Put my name down on the waiting list for an egg cup size Guineamouseypiggie! :lol: Seriously had me in stitches. :lol:
> 
> Your names down hun do As soon as we produce some you'll get a suprise in a eggcup delivered asap


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

ebonymagic said:


> Post #21 to be precise.


oh well I was nearly right 

Right I am sorry but see it this way... How many new members lately have posted nearly the exact threads about shall I breed him to her or I have a Bitch shall I mate it to the guys dog who lives up the street.....

Arn't our Dogs doing enough just by being our faithful loving friends why are people becoming obsessed with Duplicating them?

I they do know anything about the Dog world they will know that No it's not always a lovely experience to let your Dog become a mum.

Or they want to Breed their Bitch becouse shes so lovely and they want a puppy just like her....No...All dogs are different and unique you'd never get 2 exactly the same so none of them may not be a ''Clone'' of mum.

And if they know about or takean interest in Dogs they will know that The Rescues Dogs homes are bursting at the seams with unwanted Dogs that used to be ''cute puppie's''.

And if they think they are going to make lots of cash ..The outgoings could well be more than what they manage to sell the pups for If something goe's wrong During the birth or a puppy is born sick or with problems.

And finally if the bitch is so lovely and the owner loves them so much why would they do this to her?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> As for the shrew(thingie...!) he sounded perfect And you let him be eaten  Do you not realise the dangers of feeding your dog on a raw diet..................................sorry I couldn't resist:w00t:
> )


Luckily it was my friends dog so mine will remain friendly. I will have to warn her that he could turn on her at any time now he has tasted fresh raw meat. She will have to be extra vigilant. Obviously she is always vigilant because he has GSD in him so she has to be aware that the wolf might out at any moment. Wolf and fresh meat might be too much for her to handle.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Firstly the tying, some of those stud dogs are big, I wouldn't fancy giving one of those a piggy back for what can take an hour sometimes,


Completely OT from the main thread - but guessing you haven't attended any proper matings

Generally - once the dogs tie, the dog turns (often with a little help from the humans) so they end up back to back for the duration of the tie (unless you have to a bitch that can't grip - when the human helpers take the weight and the strain - but that's a story for another day ) - but there isn't usually too much "piggybacking" going on during a tie.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ What she says! Only the initial humping bit until they tie is potentially difficult for the bitch supporting the weight of the male.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Luckily it was my friends dog so mine will remain friendly. I will have to warn her that he could turn on her at any time now he has tasted fresh raw meat. She will have to be extra vigilant. Obviously she is always vigilant because he has GSD in him so she has to be aware that the wolf might out at any moment. Wolf and fresh meat might be too much for her to handle.


   Oh she is doomed!!! obviously as he is a GSD he will be DA and now with a taste for blood he cannot be allowed to go near *ANY* children, OAP or unicorns ........................................

This is really bad  infact I would advise your friend that the only way to sort it out and return their pet back to the way he was is to feed a diet *ONLY *of raw carrots, tomatoes and Bakers complete 

Only once they have maintained this diet for 64 days and dressed the dog in a pink tutu every third tuesday for 6 months they maybe.......................just maybe will the dog be safe to let back in the house


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> I am a bit of an innocent about crossbreeds, but isn't it a bit risky to cross a chihuaha with a pug? I mean chihuahas are tiny, delicate little things and a pug is built like an all in wrestler.


Perfect mix if you want problems. Two toy breeds, that are both commonly known to struggle with birth, needing experienced/medical folk to assist! :nonod:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> Perfect mix if you want problems. Two toy breeds, that are both commonly known to struggle with birth, needing experienced/medical folk to assist! :nonod:


Well the o/p did say her Chug was more Chihuhua and she wanted pups to be more like pugs  so and wanted to know if she should breed her with a chihuhua or a pug.....So going on that idea I guess she'd choose a pug to mate with her that would be horrendous for the poor girl...Know I know pugs are not large Dogs BUT compared to a Chihuhua THEY ARE ..

The mating whelping would be awful AND whats happens to the pups if none look like pugs???? This apparently has not even been considered either  Will they all be unwanted becouse they were'nt born looking right :scared:

Makes me so annoyed that people don't see this or even seem to care. :mad2:  I'm hoping for this little Dogs sake this idea gets forgotton quickly.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Though it can be aggravating when new members ask (what seems to the vast majority of us) ridiculous questions (as in the proposal of a Chi x Pug mating) I think it's well to remember that though there is a possibilty that the OP is a troll, this could also be a time where good advice could be offered, without the ridicule, if you see what I mean:

A couple of weeks back, I was asked by a young person (who obviously didn't know any better at that time) whether she should get a "Chug" or a "Jug"  Whilst wanting to rant on about there being no such breed, blah, blah and more blah........, I bit my lip and explained the terms were just another name for crossbreed/mongrel and that when thinking about the two breeds being put together, there could be some awful health problems if the breeder hadn't taken necessary care. The young person hadn't realised that crossbreeds could suffer health problems, having been brought up to think that if a dog wasn't purebred, it automatically was healthy! She said she would now re-think the whole situation and wait to save up for a purebred Pug from a reputable Breeder that did necessary tests for known health problems in the breed (which I said I would help find if she wished).

Sometimes holding your tongue and being a little understanding and informative goes much further than retorting with sarcasm and ridicule. Just my opinion of course :wink5:


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

chichi said:


> Though it can be aggravating when new members ask (what seems to the vast majority of us) ridiculous questions (as in the proposal of a Chi x Pug mating) *I think it's well to remember that though there is a possibilty that the OP is a troll, this could also be a time where good advice could be offered, without the ridicule*, if you see what I mean:
> 
> A couple of weeks back, I was asked by a young person (who obviously didn't know any better at that time) whether she should get a "Chug" or a "Jug"  Whilst wanting to rant on about there being no such breed, blah, blah and more blah........, I bit my lip and explained the terms were just another name for crossbreed/mongrel and that when thinking about the two breeds being put together, there could be some awful health problems if the breeder hadn't taken necessary care. The young person hadn't realised that crossbreeds could suffer health problems, having been brought up to think that if a dog wasn't purebred, it automatically was healthy! She said she would now re-think the whole situation and wait to save up for a purebred Pug from a reputable Breeder that did necessary tests for known health problems in the breed (which I said I would help find if she wished).
> 
> *Sometimes holding your tongue and being a little understanding and informative goes much further than retorting with sarcasm and ridicule.* Just my opinion of course :wink5:


As I have already explained *I was laughing at the situation NOT the OP *:mad2: :mad2:

Frankly I couldn't care less if the OP (if indeed their actually is one!) goes ahead and breeds her dog with a koala bear! All these threads end up the same........

"Some one appears and in their first few posts declares that their dog is the best example of a Pugaloodlebullshit ever seen and do we think it would be a good idea to breed it with a mastabullibollok? Of course we don't! We all say so - lots of slanging matches follow - everyone gets really heated and says horrid things about what the others believe...........in the mean the OP/Troll/Noodlebrain is sat back waiting for the fight with a big wooden spoon!"

Myself and snoopydo were simply trying to make light of this!! If indeed their is an OP and we offended them.....................we have publically *appologised**!! * So surely that should be an end to it!

Jeez..........................why is everyone so serious around here!!!:mad2:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> As I have already explained *I was laughing at the situation NOT the OP *:mad2: :mad2:
> 
> Frankly I couldn't care less if the OP (if indeed their actually is one!) goes ahead and breeds her dog with a koala bear! All these threads end up the same........
> 
> ...


I want a Pugaloodlebullshit! What a great name. You could go into business making up daft names for daft dogs!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I want a Pugaloodlebullshit! What a great name. You could go into business making up daft names for daft dogs!


Can I have a puppy please 

Seriously I do hope our comments do actually make people think about our points of view and opinions and then think twice about mating their Dogs if they do alot of Dogs may be saved from alot of pain and anguish 

We may do some good out of it


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I want a Pugaloodlebullshit! What a great name. You could go into business making up daft names for daft dogs!


Awwwww - it's not the dogs' fault they end up silly crosses with equally silly names - it's the humans that produce them who are the daft ones


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Bella Beagle Mum said:


> As I have already explained *I was laughing at the situation NOT the OP *:mad2: :mad2:
> 
> Frankly I couldn't care less if the OP (if indeed their actually is one!) goes ahead and breeds her dog with a koala bear! All these threads end up the same........
> 
> ...


OMG i cannot stop laughing at these names! :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## button50 (Apr 16, 2012)

> thinking about the two breeds being put together, there could be some awful health problems if the breeder hadn't taken necessary care.


I have a 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bichon, and when i took him for his inital vet check they said that he has been bred very well, All the pug traits but with a longer snout.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

button50 said:


> I have a 3/4 Pug 1/4 Bichon, and when i took him for his inital vet check they said that he has been bred very well, All the pug traits but with a longer snout.


I'm not saying that your little guy is anything but perfect, but with a mix like that it must have just been potluck; I doubt that a longer snout was the reefers intention when puttin a pug to a bichonXpug, I can't see why a bichon would have been the chosen breed to cross with what with beig so different. Your dog has the good traits of the parents, but that doesn't mean he is bred well...


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> OMG i cannot stop laughing at these names! :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


Me too  

I think a lot of these threads are posted with the aim to p*ss everyone off


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

the problem with a 1/4 'bred' dog is that you can actually end up with very little of the 1/4 breed... so a combination of a pug and a bichon - first cross should be half genes (but you can't guarantee which genes from which!) but put that cross to another pug and you could have all pug genes... or you could have basically half and half again... but again it depends on the parents anyway not just the breed... 

the vet could have meant that it was a good idea, but the term 'well bred' is pretty meaningless and unless health checks carried out and more thought as to the breeds involved it more 'pot luck' than anything else :-(

the snouts on the pugs involved may well have been great - lots are.. I can't see the reasoning behind putting a bichon in there, but I'm sure your pup is delightful


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Not read all the posts, but see the OP has posted at least twice

Wouldnt bother replying


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I must say, I'm slightly concerned about just how entertaining some members find the linking up of different breed names  Oh well, each to their own:

I'm all for joining in though, how about 

"Slightlyirritatinghumanaspecimens":ciappa:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

chichi said:


> I must say, I'm slightly concerned about just how entertaining some members find the linking up of different breed names  Oh well, each to their own:
> 
> I'm all for joining in though, how about
> 
> "Slightlyirritatinghumanaspecimens":ciappa:


Who said that linking breed names was funny?  Bella Beagle Mum came up with hilarious names that don't just include breed names! I don't find anything funny about the names Chug, Labradoodle, Sprocker......what happened to the days when people used to say "I have a Labrador cross poodle"

What is so concerning about people having a laugh???


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

CavalierOwner said:


> Who said that linking breed names was funny?  Bella Beagle Mum came up with hilarious names that don't just include breed names! I don't find anything funny about the names Chug, Labradoodle, Sprocker......what happened to the days when people used to say "I have a Labrador cross poodle"
> 
> What is so concerning about people having a laugh???


Some people just have no sense of humour.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> Some people just have no sense of humour.


Or even perhaps a DIFFERENT sense of humour:thumbup:

I have no more to say on the subject - point made


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

chichi said:


> Or even perhaps a DIFFERENT sense of humour:thumbup:
> 
> I have no more to say on the subject - point made


 what point have you made?


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

chichi said:


> I must say, I'm slightly concerned about just how entertaining some members find the linking up of different breed names  Oh well, each to their own:
> 
> I'm all for joining in though, how about
> 
> "Slightlyirritatinghumanaspecimens":ciappa:


I'm sorry you find it *concerning* that I would choose to make up some silly names for dog breeds (and their suposed owners.) I would personally however rather save my concern for any such "similarly named" dogs being bred

Glad you feel you made your point though!!


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bexs2247 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just to say I have a lovely little chug called Lucy. She is gorgeous. I would never breed her though infact she's just been spayed, bless she. She is much more pug like than.chihuahua!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

CavalierOwner said:


> Who said that linking breed names was funny?  Bella Beagle Mum came up with hilarious names that don't just include breed names! I don't find anything funny about the names Chug, Labradoodle, Sprocker......what happened to the days when people used to say "I have a Labrador cross poodle"
> 
> What is so concerning about people having a laugh???


I don't have a chorkie I have a chihuahua cross yorkie she always has been and always will be.

At a show the other week she was in the cross bred class the judge said I can see she is chihuahua but why is she a cross I told her yorkie she said oh a chorkie I said no a chi cross yorkie.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Just thought i'd put my 2 pence in by saying no owner of a decent KC Pug or Chihuahua would put their dog to yours anyway. 

And agreed if you want a dog that looks like a Pug...BUY A PUG


----------



## daisyholland2608 (May 29, 2013)

I have a chug. And he looks very pug like and was looking for a bitch... they have amazing personalitys and anyone who doesnt agree hasn't met one. My chug is 1 and he loves dogs and children I couldnt ask for a better dog. Heres a pic of him


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is almost a year old, so no point in replying now. Hopefully the original poster has seen sense.


----------

